# παραδουλεύτρα



## seimontadtecwyn (Mar 23, 2015)

Γεια σας

Πώς ετυμολογείται το “παρα” στη λέξη παραδουλεύτρα;

Μήπως είναι απ΄την τούρκικη λέξη para (παράς).

"Σε καρτερούσε η ζωή και μια παραδουλεύτρα μάνα
κι έγινες κείνο το πρωί κόκκινο κρίνο στην αλάνα."

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

Σίμων


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2015)

Καλημέρα

Όχι, είναι το ελληνικότατο παρα-, που εδώ έχει να κάνει με υποκατάσταση και παράλληλη σχέση, όπως π.χ. στον παραγιό και την παραμάνα. Η παραδουλεύτρα είναι η βοηθητική... δουλεύτρα.


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 23, 2015)

.....
*παραδουλεύτρα* η [paraδuléftra] Ο25 : γυναίκα που βοηθάει με πληρωμή τη νοικοκυρά στις δουλειές του σπιτιού: _H ~ έρχεται μια φορά τη βδομάδα και βοηθάει στο καθάρισμα του σπιτιού._
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...antafyllides/search.html?lq=παραδουλεύτρα&dq=

*παρα-* 2. για να δηλώσει: *α.* (συχνά λαϊκότρ.) βοηθητική, δευτερεύουσα ιδιότητα ή λειτουργία: _παραπόρτι, παρασπίτι_. *β.* υποκατάσταση: _παραγιός, παραμάνα, παραπαίδι_. [...] *δ.* για κτ. παρεμφερές, συμπληρωματικό: _παραϊατρικός_. || _πάρεργο_. 
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL.../triantafyllides/search.html?lq="παρα-+1"&dq=


----------

